# I need help...bad



## KingDavid (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone can point in the right direction when it comes to bloodline help. I'm lookin for a blue apbt that is more on the lean, atheltic side, more of a true pit not a bully. Nothing against bully I am just looking for more of a true pit. Any suggestions


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You would have a much easier time finding a kennel that produces what you want rather than bloodline. 

All kinds of bloodlines produce blues but its what each breeder does with that line that is going to make your dog.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

you have a pm from me .


----------

